

Why to startup? Why not? - rokhayakebe

To startup or not to startup? Why?
======
dcurtis
I think there should be an option to down-vote stuff like this.

------
kyro
Asking others for reasons/motivation to pursue a startup won't do you any good
if you can't find those same things from within.

Reasons for me: The experience and thrill. Knowing that you can create
something of your own from scratch, nurture it, and watch it grow, possibly
yielding huge results.

I'm not sure if you're looking for any 'secrets' or what have you. The
benefits/disadvantages seem pretty obvious.

------
DarrenStuart
read this and then decide for yourself.

[http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/dp/1590597141)

------
mudge
Because it is fun.

------
mudge
rokhayakebe: Why would or wouldn't you?

